# bbc and itv programmes



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Help please. I have downloaded expat shield on computer to watch itv and bbc programmes and apart from getting all the adverts, the stopping and breaking up and starting again I have had enough.
Can anyone recommend the best way to watch bbc and itv on tv without costing an arm and leg. One guy put up a satellite for nilesat which was not cheap and apart from BBC news everything is in Arabic writing underneath.
Am getting fed up all I want is to be able to watch bbc and Itv.
Hope someone can suggest something to help.
thanks


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

karentuppence said:


> Help please. I have downloaded expat shield on computer to watch itv and bbc programmes and apart from getting all the adverts, the stopping and breaking up and starting again I have had enough.
> Can anyone recommend the best way to watch bbc and itv on tv without costing an arm and leg. One guy put up a satellite for nilesat which was not cheap and apart from BBC news everything is in Arabic writing underneath.
> Am getting fed up all I want is to be able to watch bbc and Itv.
> Hope someone can suggest something to help.
> thanks


Try Watch UK TV Abroad - ITV Player Abroad - iPlayer Abroad - How to Watch iPlayer outside UK £6.49 per month with all itv and bbc programes. And if you know someone wiyh Sky, you can use there password on Sky iplayer. Pay per month no contract.

I use it, Have a look at the website for more information.

You do need internet.

Fredben


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

fredben said:


> Try Watch UK TV Abroad - ITV Player Abroad - iPlayer Abroad - How to Watch iPlayer outside UK £6.49 per month with all itv and bbc programes. And if you know someone wiyh Sky, you can use there password on Sky iplayer. Pay per month no contract.
> 
> I use it, Have a look at the website for more information.
> 
> ...


is it just through the internet as I really wanted through TV


----------



## Jacq17 (Jan 1, 2011)

karentuppence said:


> is it just through the internet as I really wanted through TV


You can connect your laptop to your TV which is what we do.


----------



## karentuppence (Mar 31, 2010)

Jacq17 said:


> You can connect your laptop to your TV which is what we do.


what do you need to connect it to the tv. sorry complete novice at this


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Through the internet is your only option unless you fork out money for a huge satellite. 

Expatshield should allow you to access TVCatchup - Never Miss A Show Again

If your Internet is not very good it will stop and start. To be fair even when I was in the UK it would stop and start, this is the nature of free live streaming that many people access.

If you still have a house in the UK with Internet you can stream your TV from there to Cyprus - read up on Slingbox.com - Watch Your TV Anywhere with a Slingbox

Ultimately you may be need to just fork out 300 quid for a small satellite and set-top box for Nilesat and get over your subtitle annoyance. I watch Nilesat in Dubai and get about 10 free English movie/series channels with very short ads also BBC, CNN and I pay an extra 120 euros a year to get all the sports channels plus a couple of Nat Geo channels and Sky News.


----------



## MJB1 (Sep 25, 2011)

*streaming UK TV Channels*

Did you find a solution for receiving bbc channels etc..? Here's one I use in Spain though it says you can access it from anywhere, I am very happy with the streaming quality, they give you a free trial too and pay by month and they have shortcuts to iplayers and channels, goodluck!

Look up 'Channelhopper UK' in Google




karentuppence said:


> Help please. I have downloaded expat shield on computer to watch itv and bbc programmes and apart from getting all the adverts, the stopping and breaking up and starting again I have had enough.
> Can anyone recommend the best way to watch bbc and itv on tv without costing an arm and leg. One guy put up a satellite for nilesat which was not cheap and apart from BBC news everything is in Arabic writing underneath.
> Am getting fed up all I want is to be able to watch bbc and Itv.
> Hope someone can suggest something to help.
> thanks


----------



## mike.jones (Apr 15, 2012)

I was watching TVCatchuo with a VPN for a few months but sadly theyve blocked all the VPN's, but you can still watch bbc itv through the sites live which is ok (junk on most of the other channels anyway) Ive been using www_laptoptelly_com seems to work fine, hope that helps


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

*Vpn.*



mike.jones said:


> I was watching TVCatchuo with a VPN for a few months but sadly theyve blocked all the VPN's, but you can still watch bbc itv through the sites live which is ok (junk on most of the other channels anyway) Ive been using www_laptoptelly_com seems to work fine, hope that helps


Hello Mike.

My VPN still works for TVcatchup over here. But i pay £6 a month for mine maybe that is why it still works.


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

We find that most TV programs don't need to be watched "today", we get them recorded to a hard disc in the UK then play on the computer attached to the TV. The disc gets swapped when people come to see us or we go to see them.

We get the news by downloading the newspapers or listening to UK radio which doesn't have many dropouts. The recorder cost us around £250 and the discs around £70 each and we have 2.

We are into our fifth year now and it's working a treat for us.


----------



## lornic (Aug 1, 2011)

For the last couple of years, we have been using TheBox_bz. It has all the British TV shows and they are generally uploaded within hours of being aired. Once downloaded, we transfer to a usb and then plug this into the TV. 

It is free to use and you do not need a proxy; in return, you are expected to seed, so that you upload as much as you download. It is the cheapest and easiest way of viewing UK TV that we have come across.


----------



## fredben (Jun 28, 2009)

lornic said:


> For the last couple of years, we have been using TheBox_bz. It has all the British TV shows and they are generally uploaded within hours of being aired. Once downloaded, we transfer to a usb and then plug this into the TV.
> 
> It is free to use and you do not need a proxy; in return, you are expected to seed, so that you upload as much as you download. It is the cheapest and easiest way of viewing UK TV that we have come across.


Just tried the TheBox that you use. yes very good and quick downloads. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2012)

lornic said:


> For the last couple of years, we have been using TheBox_bz. It has all the British TV shows and they are generally uploaded within hours of being aired. Once downloaded, we transfer to a usb and then plug this into the TV.
> 
> It is free to use and you do not need a proxy; in return, you are expected to seed, so that you upload as much as you download. It is the cheapest and easiest way of viewing UK TV that we have come across.


I would not write so open in an open forum about this because its clearly copyright violation and with the new directives in the EU this will be hunted and punished


----------



## zaktoms (Oct 25, 2013)

My bloody Expat Shield thingy has stopped working here in Greece, does anyone know of any other free alternatives for the Beeb? thanks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

zaktoms said:


> My bloody Expat Shield thingy has stopped working here in Greece, does anyone know of any other free alternatives for the Beeb? thanks


Why not pay the very low cost of a decent VPN? Then you won't have to suffer poor service, pop-up adverts and all the other disadvantages of expat-shield. You will also cease having to keep searching for alternatives.

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> I would not write so open in an open forum about this because its clearly copyright violation and with the new directives in the EU this will be hunted and punished


Anders, all these services allowing viewing of UK programs here are illegal including the use of a VPN to access BBC and the android boxes that are becoming so popular. Do you think the EU will be spending it's time seeking out so many individuals all over the world?

Pete


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

fredben said:


> Just tried the TheBox that you use. yes very good and quick downloads. Thanks for the info.


How so?

Major TV Torrent Site TheBox.bz Calls it Quits | TorrentFreak

Pete


----------



## jamesellis (Apr 22, 2013)

Pete that post by fredben was written in 2012


----------

